# This coming Saturday! Feb 18th 9-5!!



## trader (Feb 13, 2012)

Come to grips with slippery creatures at* the Reptile and Amphibian Exhibition *| Herald Sun


----------



## JrFear (Feb 13, 2012)

wish i was in melbourne!


----------



## trader (Feb 13, 2012)

:cry: sorry I just bet you do...there are quite a few travelling interstate...


----------



## GeckoRider (Feb 13, 2012)

I'll be there!... I'm even bringing friends lol


----------



## trader (Feb 13, 2012)

please come by and introduce yourself to me...I will be at *The HerpShop /Habistat *tables. 
Cheers, Judy


----------



## trader (Feb 15, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm definitely coming D


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll be wearing my uniform from Aquariums and Reptiles at Cranbourne and will be on a stall with vetafarm.


----------



## snakelady96 (Feb 15, 2012)

Who wants to shout me flights?


----------



## reptilian1924 (Feb 15, 2012)

l wont be able to make it to the VHS Reptile Expo cause l have some other important things to do this weekend, those of you that do go hope you all have a great day at the VHS Reptile Expo.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 15, 2012)

i'll be there at the VHS table helping out for half a day .


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 15, 2012)

Roll on Saturday, 
Love the late night VHS Expo commercials, 
Perfect for the unemployed, disturbed loners, shift workers and insomniacs out there.


----------



## edstar (Feb 15, 2012)

ill be there... look for the dude in the roger waters - the wall tshirt  cant wait!!


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 15, 2012)

Sarah said:


> i'll be there at the VHS table helping out for half a day .



I'll pop by as usual to say hi Sarah...


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 15, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## Enlil (Feb 16, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Roll on Saturday,
> Love the late night VHS Expo commercials,
> Perfect for the unemployed, disturbed loners, shift workers and insomniacs out there.


Hay I'm unemployed and go to bed early and wake up early, so rude.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 16, 2012)

I start at 2am and work 60 hours a week, I could still see the commercials if I watched tv 

Very much looking forward to Saturday!


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 16, 2012)

Def. be there, now l have a house sitter...woohoo
solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 16, 2012)

APS Tags peeps...

We'll try and put as many faces to names as we can


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 16, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> APS Tags peeps...
> 
> We'll try and put as many faces to manes as we can


Sorry but I aint wearing a "mane" lol.


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 16, 2012)

r3ptilian said:


> sorry but i aint wearing a "mane" lol.



lol


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Feb 16, 2012)

If only melbourne weren't so far away and I didn't have to work.


----------



## trader (Feb 16, 2012)

*Check out the TV commercial for the Expo*. 
Go to the VHS website to: "Click here to see our Expo TV commercial"

Victorian Herpetological Society ? 2012 VHS Expo


----------



## edstar (Feb 17, 2012)

trader said:


> *Check out the TV commercial for the Expo*.
> Go to the VHS website to: "Click here to see our Expo TV commercial"
> 
> Victorian Herpetological Society � 2012 VHS Expo



cool  wonder how many people will be there this year


----------



## trader (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a feeling more than last year...


----------



## D3pro (Feb 17, 2012)

I might be sneaking in the bushes...


----------



## edstar (Feb 17, 2012)

trader said:


> I have a feeling more than last year...



Last year was pretty packed


----------



## leighroy6 (Feb 17, 2012)

Any chance anyone's sellin tarantulas?  my credit cards Gunna cop it tomoro ha


----------

